# Did you relocate with your bikes?



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Guys

Just had Crown Movers over to see what we were relocating with and literally advised us to take our bikes to the car wash to get every speck of sand off them as we may still end up being charged in NZ if they are now as expected?! Is this how strict New Zealand is? Did anyone choose to take their bikes or was it just worth buying bikes there? 

thanks


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Shine Mo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just had Crown Movers over to see what we were relocating with and literally advised us to take our bikes to the car wash to get every speck of sand off them as we may still end up being charged in NZ if they are now as expected?! Is this how strict New Zealand is? Did anyone choose to take their bikes or was it just worth buying bikes there?
> 
> thanks


I brought my mountain bike, wasn't a big deal at all. I shipped it from California. I didn't meticulously go over it, but I did wash the wheels and frame down. It was worth it for me because decent bikes are much more expensive here than in the US. You can get a $99 bike, but I don't know that I would trust one doing actual "mountain" biking, plus you have to put it together yourself. I had a decent bike by US standards and had room to ship, so it made sense to do so.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shine Mo said:


> Hi Guys Just had Crown Movers over to see what we were relocating with and literally advised us to take our bikes to the car wash to get every speck of sand off them as we may still end up being charged in NZ if they are now as expected?! Is this how strict New Zealand is? Did anyone choose to take their bikes or was it just worth buying bikes there?  thanks


We brought over 2 MTB's (one expensive and one cheap) and a road bike (expensive).
I'd bring them along with you if they're decent ones. Bicycles are expensive here for sure but you can get bargains if you search around as there's often half price sales on for previous years unsold models and there's lots available on TradeMe.

Yes you need to clean them well. If not you just risk the Maf inspector ordering them to be done this end at your cost by some company specified by Maf who will no doubt rip you off.
No rust, no sand, no dirt, no plant material.
A good wash and dry then spray them with jays fluid will do the trick. Get all the mid out of the tyre treads.


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back will do!


----------



## SaffaNZ (Feb 9, 2014)

We brought our bikes. Had to make sure they were squeaky clean.


----------



## euvochlo (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for this thread. I am planning to bring my MTB also.


----------

